# what do you think of the bowflex?



## haunted (Mar 15, 2004)

I see people on tv all the time pushing bowflex is it any good or is it just another pice of junk someone is trying to sell


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2004)

I wouldnt use it, and the full package is like $699 or something?

Something like 410,000 were recalled for safety issues as well.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 15, 2004)

maybe good for a beginner, but I'd rather invest my money in dumbells, plates, and a bench.  Take it from someone who knows, I made the mistake of buying one a couple years back, and it only took me a couple weeks to realize it was a bad investment.  I ended up buying myself weights, dbs, and a bb.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2004)

all of those infomercial fitness gadgets are a waste of $$ IMO.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 16, 2004)

dude cheapest one brand new is like 800 plus like 50 shipping I think  with the same money buy some weights and build real muscle.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 16, 2004)

Doggon those guys are getting rich.

Quality weights and benches are way cheaper than when I was younger and that wasn't that long ago, my $300 bench could hardly hold a candle to one of todays $150 benches. Standard freeweights cost what an Olympic set does today.


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 16, 2004)

It's not a bad machine, but there's no sense in getting one for the price when you'd be MUCH better off investing in some free weight equiptment for cheaper.


----------



## miamiguns (Mar 16, 2004)

OVERPRICED GARBAGE!!!

The base model starts at $800 and goes to $1800 depending on the attachments you get.  Nautilus owns the brand Bowflex and they are losing money.  I was researching the company as an investment.  My setup is a Nautilus cage and I have nothing bad to say about it.  I have it 2 years already.


----------



## Michael D (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't own one but looking at one it seems like a waste of money.

My friend has one and he was talking about being stronger than me because he was benching 200 lbs 10 times.  I finally got him to push some real weights on my friends bench.  He couldn't do 180 once.  Case closed.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 17, 2004)

I know quite a lot of people that went and bought home workout equipment like the Ab Rocker by "Body by Jake," and other stuff.  Crap-stuff that costs money.  Brilliant idea for those who are making and marketing it, though....


----------



## Mudge (Mar 17, 2004)

$3 in tube steel


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 17, 2004)

Total waste of money.   

Just as a comparision, assume that a gym membership costs $50 per month and the bowflex costs $800.   You could go to the gym for 16 months and use all of the equipment for the same cost.   Even if the bowflex was a great machine , what kind of gains would you be making after using it after 16 months.

You could also go cheap.  Push-ups, situps, and pull-ups provide a good, although basic, workout for the price of a mat and a pull-up bar.


----------



## Sweep14 (Mar 17, 2004)

It's been the best clothes hanger I've ever owned, not much good for anything else though.


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> I don't own one but looking at one it seems like a waste of money.
> 
> My friend has one and he was talking about being stronger than me because he was benching 200 lbs 10 times.  I finally got him to push some real weights on my friends bench.  He couldn't do 180 once.  Case closed.



This is kinda a difficult thing because the resistance is so different, I've used the bowflex because my mom has one.  You definitely have to adapt to both kinds (bowflex & free weights).  Like for you I bet it would be hard to do 200 lbs. 10 times on the bowflex because you've never used it before. It feels VERY awkward.

The difference is that free weights are actually real, dead weight so they are a much better gauge of sheer strength as it pertains to real life.


----------



## lovetolift (Mar 17, 2004)

I was thinking body by jake! Please, don't waste your money! Unless your a little old lady.


----------



## haunted (Mar 18, 2004)

thanks for the input i wanst really thinking about buying one i just wanted to see what eveyone thought of it i figured that the bowflex would alow the same natural movment as free weights would


----------



## Premiere (Mar 20, 2004)

the bowflex is a TOTAL waste. My unlce has LOTS of gym equip. in his basement (likes to workout A LOT) and he has the bowflex, and i told my dad i wanted one and my dad said he won't gonna get it for me, because his brother (same uncle) said it was not worth it bc it really doesnt do anything, it's definetly not nearly as good as free weights n benches etc..etc...so ya no


----------



## Mudge (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by haunted *_
> thanks for the input i wanst really thinking about buying one i just wanted to see what eveyone thought of it i figured that the bowflex would alow the same natural movment as free weights would



The only way it will allow for fully natural movement is to not have it tied to anything, this means anything with cable on it is not a freeweight. Plus I honestly dont see how a bar would bend in a linear resistance, I dont believe the bowflex is going to accurately simulate a freeweight resistance.


----------



## Michael D (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> This is kinda a difficult thing because the resistance is so different, I've used the bowflex because my mom has one.  You definitely have to adapt to both kinds (bowflex & free weights).  Like for you I bet it would be hard to do 200 lbs. 10 times on the bowflex because you've never used it before. It feels VERY awkward.



That is what I was thinking too.  I tried it and did do it although it was tough the last few reps.  It felt really weird.  I did not  like it.  I bet you develop way more stabilizer muscles with the Blowflex.  But breaking him down on the real bench was fun.  He is such a hardheaded ass sometimes even when I try to help or make suggestions.


----------



## squanto (Mar 22, 2004)

bowflex sucks. i can max out the machine in many exercises like 10 times (bench, rows) and im not a big guy, especially not as big as the guys onthe infomercials. it says im doing like 260 but i can only max my bench out at like 220 in reality. plus the range of motion sucks, it hurts my joints and just doesnt feel right at all. get a real bench! i dont have any idea why these things sell at all.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 22, 2004)

Generally speaking I dont like anything with a fixed range of motion, especially since machines are often built for average to shorter people.

Bowsuck  

Here you go, Bowflex Recall:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=bowflex+recall&spell=1


----------



## Phred (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a cross bow (very similar to the Bow flex, about 1/3 the price).  I maxed out on all the exercises.  For someone just recreation exercising, it is OK.  It is not for the serious body builder or power lifter at all.  They do have extra bows you can purchase to increase resisitance.  But I opted to invest in free wts instead.  I use the cables for tri presses and the bench.  Yesterday I bought a much better Oly bar than I have been using.  Knurling is much better for grip and it has 700lb capacity.  It is a Hampton.  Mucho better than the chrome CAP one that came with my Oly wt set.


----------



## jonbth (Mar 28, 2004)

I think it's a nice piece of equiptment but you will outgrow it eventually. I used to have a Solo Flex and found after a while my muscles needed more stimulation. The gym is the best place for that.


----------



## Skib (Mar 29, 2004)

take your $ and invest in a gym membership

$800 would get you roughly 2 years... that's plenty of time to get huge if you keep focused


----------



## squanto (Mar 29, 2004)

or spend a third of that and get a home freeweight set, and keep it for 5 years.....


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2005)

*Those that can do, those that can't teach!*

I've worked out with free weights for many years and injured my neck while lifting heavy.  The injury resulted in an ACDF (anterior cervical discectomy and fushion).  I now have a titanium plate in my neck!!  I allowed myself a couples months to heal after surgery and needed something to rehab myself with since I declined to commit to going to an "official rehab".  I bought a bowflex from a guy I work with that used it for a towel rack for about half of what he paid.  The 20 minutes a day for a bowflex body is good for the genetically gifted few' but it wasn't for me.  but I will say "it's all that"!!!  I've had a lot of success with it, it builds muscle and burns fat and it's not easy at all.  I once had a 315 lb bench before my injury and on this machine I can barely hit 200 lbs.  I did have alot of muscle apathy in my right tricept due to the nerve damage and I've been working with it and it's coming slowly, it's not visibly noticable as it once was.  Bottom line is, it works!  If your circling forty and/or you don't have alot of space to work with I highly recommend it.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Nov 13, 2005)

Bowflex and all those other predecessors = PIECE OF CRAP


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

garbage.

that is all.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Nov 13, 2005)

My dad is 77 and he has one.  He had never worked out in his life but got one for a free trial and fell in love with it.  He has been using it religiously 3 times a week for two years.  He looks great and it has prompted him to eat better and be more active.  

I agree you're not going to reap the bennies like a good free weight workout does, but in his case it definitely has served its purpose well.  I'm very proud of him for starting and sticking with his program.  He's hooked, and has to be very sick to miss a workout.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

ATOMSPLTR said:
			
		

> My dad is 77 and he has one.  He had never worked out in his life but got one for a free trial and fell in love with it.  He has been using it religiously 3 times a week for two years.  He looks great and it has prompted him to eat better and be more active.
> 
> I agree you're not going to reap the bennies like a good free weight workout does, but in his case it definitely has served its purpose well.  I'm very proud of him for starting and sticking with his program.  He's hooked, and has to be very sick to miss a workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2005)

Resistance is resistance, but it's not worth the extra money in my opinion.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

*what do you think of the bowflex?
*


not much


----------



## wetnwild (Nov 13, 2005)

rip off


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2005)

the bowflex sucks, period.


----------



## njc (Nov 14, 2005)

Suppose you could use it for about 10% of your total routine


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Like I've said before:

 I'd take it.

 Then I'd work the bitch until it broke, causing me some minor harm. Then I'd sue the BowFlex bastards for enough money for a new, fully stocked, free weight, home gym.

 w00t!


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 14, 2005)

You can get a really nice free weight set up for a fraction of the price of a bowflex.


----------



## njc (Nov 14, 2005)

Quit squating and start doing leg extensions with the bowflex


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh man, you guys are missing the boat here.  The Bow flex is the shit!  Haven't you seen the infomercials???  Just atke a look at the dud ethat has been workin gout with one.......he is freakin ripped!!!!!


----------



## njc (Nov 14, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Oh man, you guys are missing the boat here. The Bow flex is the shit! Haven't you seen the infomercials??? Just atke a look at the dud ethat has been workin gout with one.......he is freakin ripped!!!!!


I know

Its funny that people still Squat and Bench


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 14, 2005)

I dont squat, I jog for 10 miles and the pump is insane.  We all know the pump is what makes muscles grow HYugeeEE.

Squats are for pussies who cant run.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd never use a machine. It's just asking for an injury if you do transfer to free weights later on. Usually people build up their muscles on a machine, think they're awesome, then attempt a free weight movement with too much weight and end up getting hurt. I say learn the right way first and if you want to improve yourself aesthetically, a machine is fine. For strength (functinal strength specifically), machines are nothing in comparison to free weights IMO.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2005)

It would probably make a good coat rack.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It would probably make a good coat rack.


 For how much it costs, it better.


----------

